# Oscar And Clown Knife



## lorteti hr

still friends...


----------



## Uno

sweet man, the CK looks about 18inches?


----------



## lorteti hr

Uno said:


> sweet man, the CK looks about 18inches?


thanks dude...its around 40-45cm...
I need to buy a bigger tank soon...
thinking about 200x50x50(cm)...
what do you think?


----------



## lorteti hr

pics from today....


----------



## lorteti hr

hey guys I have a question...
my clown knife likes to jump out of the tank for the air every 30mins...








is that normal or it is some kind a game for him..?
I do waterchange every saturday,filtration is very good(2800L/H),air bubbles,everything is awesome(dude)
I don t know what to do....should I make her for dinner now????


----------



## lorteti hr

this is my new oscar a little smaller then my donnie..
I get him for free and I tryed to put him in a same tank with donnie but







you know the rest...


----------



## lorteti hr

new pictures....


----------



## lorteti hr

this is my clown knife and oscar one year ago...


----------



## lorteti hr

from today....


----------



## scent troll

that tank is exactly my kinda tank!
that oscar is gorgeous!!!! i love his eye spots. they go up along his dorsal fin which is more common in wild specimens.
and that clown knife is really awesome too.

this my friends...is a tank worthy of tank of the month (if there ever is such a contest) lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

clownknife fish are sooo weird looking, nice tank


----------



## scent troll

yeah they are very untraditional looking fish (if that makes sense). they always looked prehistoric to me. one of those species that you can see the profile outline and know instantly what it is


----------



## lorteti hr

a little update..


----------



## lorteti hr

and a short vid..


----------



## lorteti hr

new pictures and new aquarium..


----------

